# Dunedin now a Mentor



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please welcome the newest Microsoft Support Mentor, *Dunedin*.

Contratulations on the promotion... well deserved.

JC

.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!! Dunedin


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion Dunedin!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Dunedin..Well deserved.*


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone :smile:

I am so glad you think I am doing a good job here. I try my best.

.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Contratulations on the promotion


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed Dunedin :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Well done indeed Dunedin :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


(Have you had your pay-rise yet, with the promotion? :wink


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Look out for that car parking space too...:grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh thanks guys :smile:

I`ve not had a pay rise yet WereBo, at least not so I`d notice! 
Who is the Paymaster and I`ll chase him up.

Glaswegian, haven`t you heard....it`s a hangar I need for my private jet. 
If only!

.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

lets not forget the stock options. :laugh:

congrats :wave::wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Elaine* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
You do realise that 10% of nothing is still nothing. :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Very Very well done Dunedin.

:wave:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your Promotion.!!!!!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh my.....so many people with such kind wishes. 

I do thank you all so much :smile:

.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

A big "thank you" to you too Mr. Sparrow.:smile:

.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations ^-^


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks so much vladimir :smile:

.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats and well done Dunedin :smile:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Dunedin :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

sjb007 and sandman55

Thank you both very much :smile:

Sorry to be so long in replying, but my email is not working properly and I did not receive the notifications.
.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Elaine, nice to see you getting the recognition that your efforts have earned. This forum is very well managed and there does appear to be some very knowledgeable people here, some of the efforts put in by the crew are awesome. I am in Hardware, odd for someone with 40 years in software development and implementation. I have retired and now oversee software educators for the Government, helping indigenous and disadvantaged citizens gain basic computing skills. Forums like this are a very valuable social interactive medium, many people unfortunately know little about them. How we could raise their awareness would be something for the youth to champion.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats Elaine :wave:, Blue suits you! :smile:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for your kind remarks jenae :smile:

Donald
Thank you too.
Yes, I agree..blue goes very nicely with my scales :grin:

.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats dunedin


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you ssj4Gogeta :smile:

.


----------

